# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  validità certificato C.C.I.A.A.

## bovamarco

SALVE,
il èperiodo di validità del certificato della camera di commercio è di sei mesi o tre?

----------


## giusy

> SALVE,
> il èperiodo di validità del certificato della camera di commercio è di sei mesi o tre?

  se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere 6 mesi.

----------


## bovamarco

grazie per la risposta

----------

